# Basic mass gainer shake ideas?



## MrRockstar (Sep 8, 2011)

I know the baisc ingredients are pb, protein powder, flaxseed oil and oats right? anything else I should add? I'm a pretty buisy person so the idea of a pre made mass gainer from the store is very apealing but I know alot of them have sh*tty calories in them.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Sep 8, 2011)

also add, nuts, banana's, yogurt, always use milk for the base. drop some honey in even.

your set bro


----------



## D-Lats (Sep 8, 2011)

ICE CREAM!!! Its great for beefing up. I used to have a scoop of vanilla in my pre bed time shake.


----------



## Merkaba (Sep 8, 2011)

Are you too busy to eat extra real food?


----------



## FitnessFreek (Sep 8, 2011)

I like to add yogurt and some orange juice (or other 100% juice) if the flavor of the protein is complementing.


----------



## damonstertraps (Sep 8, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> ICE CREAM!!! Its great for beefing up. I used to have a scoop of vanilla in my pre bed time shake.



I noticed this with lots of bodybuilders. Why ice cream? Arnold all those guys ate tons of it and it yeah it works


----------



## mr.giggles (Sep 8, 2011)

Ice cream
Protein powder
Milk
Banana
Peanut butter..


----------



## D-Lats (Sep 9, 2011)

damonstertraps said:


> I noticed this with lots of bodybuilders. Why ice cream? Arnold all those guys ate tons of it and it yeah it works



For one it tastes good lol! Plus it's a ton of calories, and it's made with milk. I also add peanut butter for some extra fat.


----------



## MrRockstar (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks! yea Ima have to try OJ and Ice cream. and I already eat extra food. Its not enough though So I'm going to try to drink 2-3 weight gainer shakes a day. Sure I'll get some fat but I already got my gf...so who cares right?


----------



## D-Lats (Sep 9, 2011)

MrRockstar said:


> Thanks! yea Ima have to try OJ and Ice cream. and I already eat extra food. Its not enough though So I'm going to try to drink 2-3 weight gainer shakes a day. Sure I'll get some fat but I already got my gf...so who cares right?



I use a weight gainer that when mixed with milk is 1200 cal. Then add ice cream and pb and it's around 1800 so be careful with too many shakes or you will put on alot of fat.


----------



## MrRockstar (Sep 9, 2011)

Yea, you're probably right 3 is probably to many, Plus I'm eating a bag of whole grain pasta every day on top of my meals


----------



## Bonesaw (Sep 9, 2011)

i make ice cream shakes and greek yogurt smoothie shakes


----------



## suprfast (Sep 10, 2011)

Holy fuck, another one of these threads.  

throw your leftovers from last nights meal in a blender with a pint of milk and call it a day.  

If you can't gain weight then Ill force feed you with a tube and eat your liver like it was Foie Gras.

There are no set rules on gaining weight.  What the average person on here would view as a "bad calorie" you need to view as "just" a calorie.


----------



## BP2000 (Sep 10, 2011)

I doubt Arnold ate lot's of icecream I have read his books and articles etc. never heard of it. 

You can add a scoop to a weight gain shake or a scoop after your workout when glcogen levels are depleted but other than that I wouldn't go to crazy on it.

Ice cream is mainly fat (sugar) so what kind of weight do you want o gain?

Chicken and brown rice, pasta every 2 hours should do the trick if you have a fast metabolism.  

If you want to gain weight it's simple you just eat more.  Why would you eat dairy queen shakes all day that is not hte kind of weight you want your macros will be fucked up unless you are eating equal amounts of protein and carbs then go for it.


----------



## BP2000 (Sep 10, 2011)

And damn you guys who can eat all day's without gaining.  I look at some bread and gain fat.  lol


----------



## drow (Sep 10, 2011)

i use to make a shake with milk, coffee (black), peanut butter, protein (whey), and a banana. the coffee sounds like it would throw it off but i enjoy it and that way i still get my coffee without drinking it with sugar and creamer


----------



## Livebig14 (Sep 10, 2011)

2.5 cups of milk, 2 cups of oats, 3 tbsp of peanut butter, 2 scoops of whey/casein protein.  Put in blender and mix well.  I would drink one when you wake up and one before you go to bed.  Dont bother with buying weight gainers, home made ones are much better.


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Sep 10, 2011)

BP2000 said:


> Ice cream is mainly fat (sugar) so what kind of weight do you want o gain?



You do know that fat and sugar are, in fact, two entirely different things, right?


..


to the OP, if you want to gain but minimize fat gain - these are two that i use depending on what i want for macros at the time:

*CLEAN GAINER SHAKE* (low fat)
2 Cups Oats
1 Banana
2.5 Cups Milk (Skim)
2 Scoops Whey Protein

*CLEAN GAINER SHAKE* (with fat, lower sugar)
2 Cups Oats
2.5 Cups Unsweetened Almond Milk
2 Scoops Whey Protein
2-4 Tbsp. Peanut Butter (no sugar added)


----------



## Chubby (Sep 11, 2011)

Put some frozen berries, beets and some greens.


----------



## ecot3c inside (Sep 11, 2011)

why would you put ice cream in your shake? unless your looking to get an extra tube around your belly.


----------



## Chubby (Sep 11, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> why would you put ice cream in your shake? unless your looking to get an extra tube around your belly.


They are not ice cream.  They are fruits and vegis loaded with nutrients.This the only way I can eat raw beets.


----------



## ecot3c inside (Sep 11, 2011)

Chubby said:


> They are not ice cream.  They are fruits and vegis loaded with nutrients.This the only way I can eat raw beets.



lol not you..


----------



## johnsonbelly (Sep 17, 2011)

I am 31 year of age. and my weight is 85kg.i want to lose my weight.


----------



## Livebig14 (Sep 17, 2011)

lol


----------



## RAWS n More (Sep 17, 2011)

1.5 cup oats
1 banana
1 cup egg whites
1.5 scoops choc wpi
2 tbs pnb
4-6 oz water

put it in the blender,blend the shit out of it, take it off the blender, smash it. Great whole food shake.


----------

